# Microctenopoma fasciolatum



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

For those of you who think gourami-types are all wimps....I present my female _Microctenopoma fasciolatum_, an African anabantoid. Check out the hungry look in her eyes.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice. 
and I dont think gouramis are wussies one bit







they stand up to my firemouths and convicts so I would say they definatly have some guts.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

gouramies can certainly be capable fish

what is that specimen housed with and how's it work on the pecking ordeR? is it territorial, or just doesn't let anything push it around?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice finage


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

It is in a tank with a male (who hides most of the time), my African Knife, and my albino _Polypterus_. She gets out of the way of the Knife Fish but I think she's the one who frayed the pectoral fin on my bichir. There are also two _Synodontis_ catfish in there but they only come out at night so she doesn't have to mess with them. The only thing that ever pushes her around is the male, when he comes out of his hiding place.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice pic, the fins are great


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: he is a little evil looking


----------

